# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > المعاملات والشريعة الاسلامية >  التعليل بالحكمة

## dyadak

الملخص 

هذه الأطروحة بعنوان: التعليل بالحكمة، إشراف الدكتور حسن خضر.
وتهدف هذه الأطروحة إلى كشف النقاب عن أداة لاستنباط الأحكام الشرعية، وبيان حقيقتها وحجيتها، وأثرها في توسيع باب الاجتهاد.
فهي تطرح أسس استنباط الأحكام الشرعية استنادا إلى حكمة النصوص ومآلات الأفعال، بطريقة تعين المجتهد في الاستنباط وتثري باب الاجتهاد.
وتعرج على حقيقة العلة والسبب والمصلحة وعلاقتها بالحكمة، وتوضح أهم شروط التعليل وما ينطبق منها على موضوع هذه الرسالة.
كما تتعرض لحقيقة اعتبار الحكمة والتعليل بها في الاجتهاد واستنباط الأحكام الشرعية، وبيان أقوال العلماء في ذلك وأنها معتبرة عند عامتهم.
كما تعرض لبعض النصوص الشرعية من الكتاب والسنة والتي تدل دلالة واضحة على اعتبار الحكمة في التشريع الإسلامي، وتعرض أيضا بعض الفروع الفقهية التي تبين استناد الفقهاء على اختلاف مذاهبهم على الحكمة في تعليلهم كثيراً من النصوص الشرعية.
وهي أيضاً تبين بيسر وسهولة طريقة الاجتهاد من خلال التعليل بالحكمة وتوضح الخطوات التي يلزم أن يتبعها المجتهد لتحديد الحكمة وضبطها.
وتكشف عن علاقة الحكمة وبعض أدوات الاستنباط الأصولية؛ كالاستحسان والمصالح المرسلة وتوضح أن التعليل بالحكمة أداة أصيلة لها علاقة وثيقة ببعض أدوات الاستنباط.
وهي أيضا تعرض أمثلة تطبيقية توضيحية تبين أثر التعليل بالحكمة في الفقه الإسلامي من حيث: فهم النصوص وضبطها، ولم شعثها بشكل يعين على تطبيقها بيسر. 

 النص الكامل
http://www.najah.edu/modules/graduat...=2&id=363&l=ar

----------

